# Is the SR20DEForum now a part of this forum or are they just down?



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Subject says it all


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

They are separate. And I was just over there a moment ago, they are up


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

SR20DE Forums seem to be working fine.


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

The hosting company is having problems. Hopefully, this will not continue to happen.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

Hlaf the time i try to get on it, it wont let me in it takes me to a differ site or just says page not found.


----------

